# Sat. Snow for Mass.



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

The noontime news just said snow on Saturday, 3"-6" Total across Mass. Hopefully this isn't another tease. 

xysport Snowdance


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know, they give us hope but i am not sure if we are going to get that much. They also said yesterday we would get 2" before day break and nothing happened


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Sure, now that we are ready to break ground in the green industry we head into a winter weather pattern, man, new england can be a b%#*h. :angry:


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

i hope their right this time i need some more plow time and money.


----------



## AUDRAIN PLOWER (Feb 18, 2006)

*wish it was snowing here*

good luck boys keep the plow down and the salt flowin and if you could send some back to missouri


----------

